# ⚠️ Deactivated Lyft and current Uber driver KICKS and Kills Taxi ? Driver ?



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/2019/7/15/18693773/lyft-uber-assault-murder-chicago
⚠A month after Lyft failed to report driver accused in assault, he fatally kicked a taxi driver while working for Uber

?'If Lyft had cooperated with the city, authorities could have taken steps to prevent this violent driver with a hair-trigger temper from driving on another platform," the victim's son says.⭐
Mitch DudekJul 15, 2019, 5:00am CDT


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lyft will be trying to give each of the victim’s family members a $10 ride credit in lieu of paying any fines.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Why even try to confront another driver? Here in Nevada, you don't know who is carrying a weapon. Just let it go.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

_The city has cited the ride-hailing company Lyft for failing to use a warning system meant to weed out violent drivers - specifically one who punched a customer last year and then, while at the wheel for Uber weeks later, fatally karate kicked a taxi driver in broad daylight.

Lyft was cited for failing to notify the city's Department of Business Affairs and Consumer Protection (BACP) that it deactivated driver Fangqi Lu from its platform because of the alleged assault - even though it was required to do so within 48 hours, the city agency tells the Chicago Sun-Times._

Condolences to the family for their loss and all of that

BUT

Come on man...this guy's name was Fangqi Lu. He's probably going be the next DLC character in Mortal Kombat 11. I'm not going to be getting out of my car to fight anyone who looks like they could be named Fangqi Lu. He must have gotten flying kicked for sure.










People always talk about carrying a weapon while driving Uber to protect themselves. If you're a walking weapon you can save some money. Wish this Fangqi guy could have used his walking weapon abilities to protect people instead of killing them.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/2019/7/15/18693773/lyft-uber-assault-murder-chicago
> ⚠A month after Lyft failed to report driver accused in assault, he fatally kicked a taxi driver while working for Uber
> 
> ?'If Lyft had cooperated with the city, authorities could have taken steps to prevent this violent driver with a hair-trigger temper from driving on another platform," the victim's son says.⭐
> Mitch DudekJul 15, 2019, 5:00am CDT


This is no joking matter. It's sad and Lyft should be held fully responsible. This is another testament to the crude lyft corporate culture and how little they care about the drivers. Main thing the shareholders are happy, who cares if a men with a family gets killed because lyft hides and sweeps the garbage under the carpet. I'm sorry for the family and their senseless loss.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dead taxi driver, he double parked in the street, and didn't like when he was told, chased this guy's car, pulled over and blocked his car, came and yelled at him, then went back to his car to the passenger side. Come on guys, it was threatening. Every driver would consider that he went back to grab some weapon.
Taxi driver was out of way too much. I didn't mean he deserve to death but he should be stopped for his continuous threatening actions at that time. I would call it self defense. Asian guys will use their body as defense weapon. American guys will shoot him.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Dead taxi driver, he double parked in the street, and didn't like when he was told, chased this guy's car, pulled over and blocked his car, came and yelled at him, then went back to his car to the passenger side. Come on guys, it was threatening. Every driver would consider that he went back to grab some weapon.
> Taxi driver was out of way too much. I didn't mean he deserve to death but he should be stopped for his continuous threatening actions at that time. I would call it self defense. Asian guys will use their body as defense weapon. American guys will shoot him.


True. A family losing someone important is tough, but it's obvious this Taxi guy partly dug his own grave. People know that this road rage stuff never leads to anyone winning, but they still keep getting out their cars to be the bigger man or woman.

Lu looked seemingly shorter than this guy so he had to be skilled to have his foot somehow reach this man's head in an instant. You just don't know who you're dealing with sometimes.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/2019/7/15/18693773/lyft-uber-assault-murder-chicago
> ⚠A month after Lyft failed to report driver accused in assault, he fatally kicked a taxi driver while working for Uber
> 
> ?'If Lyft had cooperated with the city, authorities could have taken steps to prevent this violent driver with a hair-trigger temper from driving on another platform," the victim's son says.⭐
> Mitch DudekJul 15, 2019, 5:00am CDT


-----------------------
How tragic. From the article, it sounds like the police released the killer, the same day that the victim died then the killer left the country. Makes you wonder why the D.A. did not file charges and consider him a flight risk, meaning hold him in jail. Two weeks earlier, he had punched another pax, who was an attorney. Who is dumb enough to attack an attorney? Not to mention, this guy is trained in the martial arts. It is not easy to kick someone in the head as they are walking away from you. 
When you are dealing with someone who is used to a different culture , then what is practiced in America, there is always a danger. If he comes from an up bringing of violence and death, that is the only way he knows how to deal with problems. 

-----------------------------------


Wildgoose said:


> Dead taxi driver, he double parked in the street, and didn't like when he was told, chased this guy's car, pulled over and blocked his car, came and yelled at him, then went back to his car to the passenger side. Come on guys, it was threatening. Every driver would consider that he went back to grab some weapon.
> Taxi driver was out of way too much. I didn't mean he deserve to death but he should be stopped for his continuous threatening actions at that time. I would call it self defense. Asian guys will use their body as defense weapon. American guys will shoot him.


--------------------
I think you missed the part where the taxi drivers mirror was damaged.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I think you missed the part where the taxi drivers mirror was damaged.


Report didn't say anything about damage. Hit the mirror. Who knows exactly what happened? Most of the driver would slam the driver side window glass when showing disliking of double park in the street.



KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> How tragic. From the article, it sounds like the police released the killer, without bail, the same day that the victim died then he left the country. Makes you wonder why the D.A. did not file charges and consider him a flight risk.


The chinese driver wouldn't know about taxi driver's death when he flew back to china. Police will know about the death first and Lu would have got arrested before he knew.
It was Asian's families doing. To ease up and to get settle down his mental, his family would have told him to take a vacation back to china.
I bet he would come back to face the trail.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Report didn't say anything about damage. Hit the mirror. Who knows exactly what happened? Most of the driver would slam the driver side window glass when showing disliking of double park in the street.


We all know what happens in life with cars.

If you amount an aggressive personality during an interaction with another driver, you are immediately putting your life in danger. That stuff doesn't happen with a "hey you are you doing lemme see the damage" type of conversation. It's one smelling the other's aggression that makes this stuff happen.

_Two weeks after that, on Sept. 2, Lu was picking up an Uber passenger when he became frustrated with Tungekar, whose taxi was double-parked outside a high-rise in the 500 block of West Madison Street, prompting Lu to reach out his window and hit Tungekar's sideview mirror, according to police records.

Tungekar followed Lu about a block before pulling in front of his car at the intersection of Jefferson and Washington streets. Tungekar got out of his car and walked over to Lu's driver's side window, where the two exchanged words, surveillance video of the incident shows.

As Tungekar walked back to his car, Lu got out of his vehicle and kicked Tungekar in the head. As Tungekar crumpled to the ground, his head hit the pavement. He died two days later._

The underlined part shows that the taxi driver clearly pursued someone who already showed they were dangerous. If someone is crazy enough to punch your sideview mirror they are not worth trying to escalate. If you are you better have a legitimate weapon and that's wrong in of itself really. Once they show they are aggressive you need to get out of there and call police. You just don't want to find out what people can do to you.

That situation described only leads to somebody getting hurt or dying. There was no way nobody was going to get hurt after reading that.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

he had to get out of the car as the man whacked his mirror an he needed to exchange insurance, and the crazy man kicked him


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> he had to get out of the car as the man whacked his mirror an he needed to exchange insurance, and the crazy man kicked him


Again...



Gtown Driver said:


> prompting Lu to reach out his window and hit Tungekar's sideview mirror, according to police records.


Lu was crazy enough to reach out his window and physically hit this guy's mirror. It's not like it was a legitimate accident. If you get mad that I double parked my car and shoot at my tires I AM NOT going to walk up to you and ask for insurance info. I am GOING TO DIE if I do that.

Lu PURPOSEFULLY showed aggression and hit his mirror. Once someone shows purposeful aggression you have to get out of there if you value your life. Walking up to someone who purposely used physical force against your vehicle.

Again, this stuff only happens when 1 or 2 people are angry and it seems like both of these people clearly knew they were angry and still pursued each other.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> he had to get out of the car as the man whacked his mirror an he needed to exchange insurance, and the crazy man kicked him


Would you do as you said to exchange the insurance in this situation? Why taxi driver needed to give his information? He should have tried to get Lu's insurance information instead.
Every single one would call police and report as hit and run.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The anger and violence in our country is out of control. A three year old was shot and killed this wknd here after a road rage incident. 

The roads are dangerous with some people unable to control their emotions. I’m sure this Lyft driver had complaints about his erratic behavior even before his assault that should’ve been reported. 

Sadly, this story won’t change a thing. Still I hope the family works with lawmakers to require changes. Lyft must be held accountable!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The anger and violence in our country is out of control. A three year old was shot and killed this wknd here after a road rage incident.
> 
> The roads are dangerous with some people unable to control their emotions. I'm sure this Lyft driver had complaints about his erratic behavior even before his assault that should've been reported.
> 
> Sadly, this story won't change a thing. Still I hope the family works with lawmakers to require changes. Lyft must be held accountable!


That's what sucks about the whole thing. As someone who has friends who live in countries like Japan, you just don't hear stories about these guns or even fist/foot fight confrontations out there all of the time. People value others lives more in countries that aren't the US. The guns are bad enough so it's sad that this situation at least DID NOT have guns blazing America involved in it and people still died. America just has an anger problem guns or no guns sadly.

As someone who respects people who can protect themselves without guns it really sucks that this doesn't do anything better. I've done enough self defense training where I feel like I could protect myself against anyone not incredibly huge or as incredibly skilled as this Lu guy was, but the best way to protect yourself is just not being aggressive to begin with.

Once you put up an aggressive stance your life is on the line.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Who would believe every words of the assualted attorney passenger ( The alleged assault that Lyft failed to report to the city involved Chicago attorney Scott Gore, who said Lu’s punch left him with a bruised ear. )
Since he is a lawyer, that incident will bring his future, Jack Pot. Yeayyy. Just reported to lyft and have the driver fired. Sounds fishy.
He knows the law. If he was assaulted, then it was a crime.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its just double parking, the crazy man whacked his car when he could have just passed, then the taxi man stopped to talk to him to check damage and was clearly walking away, and the crazy man kicked him from behind, when its from behind its not self defense, its murder............


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> then the taxi man stopped to talk to him to check damage and was clearly walking away,


That's the point. The taxi man clearly should have figured this guy was too dangerous to walk up to and talk to. After Lu did what he did I would not be going up to him or his car. It's very clear he was a dangerous road rager and I wouldn't want to even ask him his name. I'd be driving off calling cops.

If someone hits my car and they show the are clearly angry, I'm not getting out of my car. There's a story of old an old man pulling out a crossbow to shoot the other person over angry car collision You just don't wanna find out what someone who angry hit your car wants to do.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> its just double parking, the crazy man whacked his car when he could have just passed, then the taxi man stopped to talk to him to check damage and was clearly walking away, and the crazy man kicked him from behind, when its from behind its not self defense, its murder............


I guess you may call it as self defense when American shot the walkaway taxi driver from behind with a gun.
It will be automatically fall under being threaten only when American born people felt? 
Who knew Asian guy's feet are murder weapons?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> As someone who has friends who live in countries like Japan, you just don't hear stories about these guns or even fist/foot fight confrontations out there all of the time. People value others lives more in countries that aren't the US..... America just has an anger problem guns or no guns sadly.


Some other countries absolutely value life more and they have their priorities straight. People in America are becoming so self-centered, focusing on materialism and instant gratification.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Most of Asians are playing martial arts. We know Karatae move but we didn't know how to kill with it (only attacking the throat with punch or v shape hand) . We learnt martial arts just for defense or attack, mostly for defense. As you all know, asian guys are small in body build. So When an asian guy face with another guy larger in body build, Small guy will start the move as a defense.
Lu kick just once. It was not lethal but it could knocked down a man. The death of taxi driver was hitting his head with ground. It is not a murder. You can call It is as manslaughter.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It is not a murder. You can call It is as manslaughter.


Regardless of what it is called, a man lost his life over something so inconsequential. Even if he made a mistake and confronted the guy, he didn't deserve to die.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> The anger and violence in our country is out of control. A three year old was shot and killed this wknd here after a road rage incident.
> 
> The roads are dangerous with some people unable to control their emotions. I'm sure this Lyft driver had complaints about his erratic behavior even before his assault that should've been reported.
> 
> Sadly, this story won't change a thing. Still I hope the family works with lawmakers to require changes. Lyft must be held accountable!


Well said.
And it will.get worse with our leaders promoting bullying and planting the seeds of violence and racism into our fragile society were everyone feels entitled to everything. Kids bullying kids, road rage on the rise, neighbors judge neighbors because of their political views. Xenophobic barbarians are armed to the teeth and a little spark will set off fire and as usual the innocent and defenceless are in the front line to be fed to the furnace of hatred.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't forget. America was built with guns from the start. Plenty of races came into US seeking opportunities to become rich, using guns to protect themselves. They felt there were no friends and families around like their own countries that they left for good. Not like any other countries, they didn't trust to no neighbors and friends, Started with strangers and met with strangers everday. America was built without society from the start. Not owing any customs and any cultures. That flew down generations to generations. Incredibly, they obeyed and followed the laws of course they were foreigners at that time. But some how, I don't know which but something incredibly change America into great and rich nation. 
My point is Guns became American Culture and people don't trust each other, getting threaten by which. Show no mercy and no hesitation to take some one life. 
And that will keep going ON ( until there are neighbors who were relatives to them (in some way ).


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Regardless of what it is called, a man lost his life over something so inconsequential. Even if he made a mistake and confronted the guy, he didn't deserve to die.


This country is hard on people.
You can't stop what's coming. It ain't all waiting on you.

I didn't know the dead guy so i'll reserve opinion whether he did, or didn't deserve to be snuffed


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

father of unicorns said:


> Why even try to confront another driver? Here in Nevada, you don't know who is carrying a weapon. Just let it go.


good idea


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> i'll reserve opinion whether he did, or didn't deserve to be snuffed


You are s cold, hearted troll. A fight shouldn't equate to murder.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You are s cold, hearted troll. A fight shouldn't equate to murder.


Street fights don't have rules
Especially in Chicago where 9 souls were snuffed out over the weekend.
Now Swim to the shallow end scared ? Uber shill ???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Swim to the shallow end scared ? Uber shill ???


LOL! I'm as much of a shill as @Benjamin M is. ??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL! I'm as much of a shill as @Benjamin M is. ??


Shh, you'll blow my cover!! ??


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Whether he was driving for Uber or just driving around the streets he still had a Road Rage personality. Fining Lyft for not reporting their deactivation of him is understandable since they were required to do so and they neglected that procedure but I'm not going to sit here and act like that psycho wasn't a ticking time bomb to begin with whether or not he was on the APP or off of it.



RabbleRouser said:


> Street fights don't have rules
> Especially in Chicago where 9 souls were snuffed out over the weekend.
> Now Swim to the shallow end scared ? Uber shill ???


Damn 9 people died last weekend during fist fights in Chicago?
I think we should ban the use of fists. This is getting out of control.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

If Woody would have only gone to the police..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft at fault: didn't report as required.

Uber at fault: hired the guy, with an expired license.

City at fault: let him go, didn't file murder charges for 5 MONTHS.

Easy solution, however: US govt calls China, says "Please let Lu go free, we promise he is not a spy." That will be the end of Lu.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Obviously what he did was really bad, but I do like his name. It is very something.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/2019/7/15/18693773/lyft-uber-assault-murder-chicago
> ⚠A month after Lyft failed to report driver accused in assault, he fatally kicked a taxi driver while working for Uber
> 
> ?'If Lyft had cooperated with the city, authorities could have taken steps to prevent this violent driver with a hair-trigger temper from driving on another platform," the victim's son says.⭐
> Mitch DudekJul 15, 2019, 5:00am CDT


You can take the driver out of Chicago but you can't take Chicago out of the driver. Violent city hands down no matter how u spin it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Dead taxi driver, he double parked in the street, and didn't like when he was told, chased this guy's car, pulled over and blocked his car, came and yelled at him, then went back to his car to the passenger side. Come on guys, it was threatening. Every driver would consider that he went back to grab some weapon.
> Taxi driver was out of way too much. I didn't mean he deserve to death but he should be stopped for his continuous threatening actions at that time. I would call it self defense. Asian guys will use their body as defense weapon. American guys will shoot him.


No as soon as the taxi driver turned to leave the altercation was over. The ex Uber driver could have left at this point still in his car. If he had a gun he would have just been charged with murder sooner.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Lu Kang wins.

End of story


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Why even try to confront another driver? Here in Nevada, you don't know who is carrying a weapon. Just let it go.


But, how will they know to GTFO of my way.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Small guy will start the move as a defense.
> Lu kick just once. It was not lethal but it could knocked down a man.


Yup. Reading the article again it wasn't the kick itself that killed the man. In the UFC getting kicked in the head is usually a one hit knock out, but it's not something you'll die from especially if medics are around. Akin to getting a concussion in football.

He died from his face hitting the pavement and that likely cracked his head open. That's why you don't want to get into a fight in the hard street. If they catch you in the face and you hit the pavement head on it's RIP. If the man fell into grass or something softer he could have survived. Head hitting pavement is done deal. Especially if you are tall because that means a longer fall.


----------

